# Naming of America video



## Otherlane (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello everyone. I recently posted my presentation to YouTube about the naming of America. It’s called America Amerigo AmeriWho Vespucci Too. It’s much more detailed than the post I did on the topic. I like to incorporate music rather than talking so the presentation is visual. I hope you enjoy it. Let me know what you think. Personally I think it’s an important topic considering all of us in the US are referred to as Americans and we truly cannot pinpoint where our name originated. There will be no doubt after seeing this presentation that we cannot confirm we are named after good ole Amerigo

_View: https://youtu.be/RKbFJWIhcqw_


----------



## codis (Dec 16, 2020)

According to certain sources, Maximilian's nose suggests he only bore a German name.


----------



## Otherlane (Dec 16, 2020)

codis said:


> According to certain sources, Maximilian's nose suggests he only bore a German name.


Interesting...the Hapsburgs weren’t entirely German either as they had the Spanish faction. Actually none of the royal families seem to be purebred stock of any specific nationality to my knowledge because they are intermarried


----------



## codis (Dec 16, 2020)

Otherlane said:


> codis said:
> 
> 
> > According to certain sources, Maximilian's nose suggests he only bore a German name.
> ...


Perhaps you have heard of Miles Mathis, and his history essays. He is one of those sources, alleging most of European royalty is not native.
I am a bit suspicious of him (like others are), for certain reasons.


----------



## Otherlane (Dec 16, 2020)

I’ve heard the name but not familiar with his work. As for the royals not being native Europeans I imagine they originated from the Central Asia steppes as they are an Aryan stock so either what we refer to as Europeans didn’t originally come from Western Europe or their were other people in Europe who were wiped out that were the actual native Europeans


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 16, 2020)

codis said:


> Otherlane said:
> 
> 
> > codis said:
> ...


Maximilian was of Troyan descent, even though I believe that Troy was a city somewhere in the north. Here some info on his Arch of glory Arch of Glory of Imperator Maximilian I


----------



## Otherlane (Dec 16, 2020)

just reposted the video the one I had didnt have the music...all good now

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020



Silveryou said:


> codis said:
> 
> 
> > Otherlane said:
> ...


wow I was not aware of this Arch very interesting


----------



## codis (Dec 17, 2020)

Otherlane said:


> I’ve heard the name but not familiar with his work.


Just for reference, here a link to his (?) website with said essays: Updates
There is another, science-related one : Homepage for Miles Mathis science site
He seems to have quite a lot of spare time at hand, it seems.
And, his genealogy texts are a bit ... verbose and frequently digressing.

And here some one thinking there is something wrong with him: An Open Letter to Miles Mathis, Part One – Allan C. Weisbecker

Just pointers to information sources, and not reflecting my opinion.


----------

